# BLD Execution Times To Shoot For



## dChan (May 27, 2008)

What are your thoughts about execution times for each step and as a whole with various methods that you should try to get? Just give your opinion on any blindfold method. Remember that we are talking about the execution time and not the memorization time. If you cannot remember all the different blindfold methods let me give you a jumpstart:

3-Cycle
Freestyle
M2/R2
Old Pochmann

Name some optimal times for each step and for the whole execution. It would be nice to see some times to shoot for for various levels of cubers such as Beginners, Advanced, etc.

Thanks,
-dChan


----------



## joey (May 27, 2008)

3-Cycle 30ish
Freestyle 20ish, if I can figure out how to get this low.
M2/R2 35ish?
Old Pochmann 45


----------



## dChan (May 27, 2008)

joey said:


> 3-Cycle 30ish
> Freestyle 20ish, if I can figure out how to get this low.
> M2/R2 35ish?
> Old Pochmann 45



Woah, for 3-Cycle that seems a bit fast. On one of my solves it took me a total of 166 moves(counting combinations of Rw + R as one move) which means if the execution is in 30 seconds I would have to turn at 5.53 moves per second. That is like getting into the insane territority. Are you sure that is a pretty accurate representation of a fast 3-Cycle solve?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2008)

dChan said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > 3-Cycle 30ish
> ...



Here's a famous example (Danyang Chen on Chinese TV - second attempt):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_45aGfrRL6A

It was a fairly nice scramble, but Rowe was apparently getting execution times around 30 seconds fairly regularly when he was doing pure 3-cycle.


----------



## joey (May 27, 2008)

Lucas can do 3x.xx exec, and so can Yu.


----------



## martijn_cube (May 27, 2008)

And how fast do you think TuRBo can be?


----------



## alexc (May 28, 2008)

joey said:


> Freestyle 20ish, if I can figure out how to get this low.



o_0 Good luck....

I'm using M2 + Old Pochmann/freestyle/commutators corners. (I will mostly solve with old pochmann, but, if the cycles are easy for freestyle/commutators I would use that.) I'm aiming for sub 35-40. I figure about ~20 s edges and ~15 s corners. Then if I can memorize in 20 s consistently, I can do solves in the 55-1:00.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 29, 2008)

joey said:


> Lucas can do 3x.xx exec, and so can Yu.



I want that.

I personally execute something like 50 with 35 memo... I know I suck, I need a new method.


----------



## dChan (May 29, 2008)

The last time I saw Lucas solve(at Discovery Science Center 2008) he memorized in about 40 seconds and his whole solving time was like 1:36.xx so that is nearly a minute to execute. Of course I don't know if he has gotten used to Freestyle yet so maybe that was his problem?


----------



## joey (May 29, 2008)

dChan said:


> The last time I saw Lucas solve(at Discovery Science Center 2008) he memorized in about 40 seconds and his whole solving time was like 1:36.xx so that is nearly a minute to execute. Of course I don't know if he has gotten used to Freestyle yet so maybe that was his problem?



I never said he could do 3x.xx freestyle. He does that using 3OP.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 29, 2008)

dChan said:


> The last time I saw Lucas solve(at Discovery Science Center 2008) he memorized in about 40 seconds and his whole solving time was like 1:36.xx so that is nearly a minute to execute. Of course I don't know if he has gotten used to Freestyle yet so maybe that was his problem?


That's called a really, really safe solve (1st solve). Cube wasn't feeling good that day, either. 
(Are you sure it was 40? Sounds fast for me.)

Anyhow, I don't quite avg 3x exec (maybe on a good day), but it's reasonably common for me.

Anyhow, I'm not sure I'm switching to freestyle soon. I'm not convinced that M2 can beat my EO+EP times, and I need better memo before freestyle (working on it!).


----------



## hdskull (Jun 7, 2008)

I judged that solve, memo was 48 secs for Lucas. I think. Either upper 40s or lower 50s.


----------

